# My name is Manny



## Mannyr86 (1 mo ago)

Hello! I am new to this forum, I am hoping to get to know new people as well as connect with others whom I can relate with in their marriage ups and downs. But for now, This is just an introduction, my name is Manny. I live in Washington State. I am 36 years old and married with one baby boy. I'm a veteran of the military. I created my own business. I'm a Real Estate Photographer. I love to dance, I'm pretty good at Michael Jackson moves, including the Moonwalk . Other than that, that's just a small glimpse of my own life. I hope to hear from some of you! Thanks for dropping by.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Mannyr86 said:


> Hello! I am new to this forum, I am hoping to get to know new people as well as connect with others whom I can relate with in their marriage ups and downs. But for now, This is just an introduction, my name is Manny. I live in Washington State. I am 36 years old and married with one baby boy. I'm a veteran of the military. I created my own business I'm a Real Estate Photographer. I love to dance, I'm pretty good at Michael Jackson moves, including the Moonwalk . Other than that, that's just a small glimpse of my own life. I hope to hear from some of you! Thanks for dropping by.


Welcome to TAM @Mannyr86 !

Yea…the dance moves…sorry gonna need proof of that 🤣


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Welcome to TAM, Manny!


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Welcome brother vet and Washintonion!


----------



## Teacherwifemom (5 mo ago)

Welcome Manny! Thank you for your service. Congratulations on the baby  Amazing isn’t he?


----------



## Mannyr86 (1 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Welcome to TAM @Mannyr86 !
> 
> Yea…the dance moves…sorry gonna need proof of that 🤣


maybe someday lol but not on this day my friend,


----------



## Mannyr86 (1 mo ago)

Teacherwifemom said:


> Welcome Manny! Thank you for your service. Congratulations on the baby  Amazing isn’t he?


He is indeed! and Thank you!


----------

